# XM DJ's.



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I currently have Sirius for my satellite radio provider and am a dealer for them. Because of the number of occurances of four letter words and assorted foul language being spewed by the "DJ's" (at least on "The Vault") I am considering switching my alliances. Is the use of four letter words a regular occurance on the similar XM channel? There is a discussion of Sirius DJ's here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39002


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I can only speak from my own personal listening experience. I have never heard any XM DJ's spewing that kind of garbage. XM does have several channels labeled "xL" for "extreme language," including "High Voltage" (Opie and Anthony), a comedy channel and several music channels. Those are easily deleted from the channel selection but can still be found by directly entering the channel numbers. But again, none of the DJ's that I have heard are "potty mouths."


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

On XM the stations without a xL, the dj's don't say anything bad just sometimes potty humor but nothing vulgar like 4 letter words. I do delete the xL channels from my list. I hate foul language and it bothers me so I delete and avoide xL channels.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I expect that kind of thing on some talk channels, but not on music channels, especially when the foul language is spewed as simply part of the normal conversation, not even in an attempt to be "funny".


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

The XM channels I listen to and those my kids listen to, are family friendly. If the "non-XL" channels ever start spewing filth, I'm gone and I'm not coming back.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> the dj's don't say anything bad just sometimes potty humor but nothing vulgar like 4 letter words


Obviously you never heard my man, Ward Cleaver. The guy deserves a jock of the year award.

Is it really that big of a problem? This is satellite radio, and it is uncensored, just like it should be. Watercolors and The 60s are about the only non xL channels I listen to. I don't notice any more or less swearing on either service, but then again I hear and say these 'evil' 4 letter words so many times an hour I don't even notice.

A few of our route drivers at work have Sirius in their delivery trucks in anticipation for Stern and one of their first reactions is how great it is to hear the artists and DJs speak like normal people.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

On occasion, Sonny Fox will be interiewing a comic on XM Comedy and there can be a few swears in there. There are more in the material they play, though and the channel IS listed as "xL". You'll get that kind of language with Robin Williams, Lewis Black, Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy, etc.

That channel can be easily blocked. There is another comedy channel that's more family-friendly (Laugh USA) one channel over.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Yea, but I am talking about the DJ's on the music channels. Do the XM DJ's have some self restaint on the music channels? For instance I don't tune in to an oldie channel to hear the S word or the F word as I heard today, again, of a GD right in the middle of a sentence with no context to the "stream of thought". Obviously, because of the context where I heard these, they were thrown in just to throw them in.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs mentions Ward Cleaver. Cleaver's show is on "Squizz", an xL channel.
On XM's website, "Squizz" has the following disclaimer: "This channel may include frequent explicit language. 
XM channel blocking is available through Listener Care."
On XM music channels not carrying the "xL" disclaimer, I've never heard any filth."
Some of the "Decades" DJ's can be downright corny but that's another topic....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's also a workaround to let you delete channels that "offend" your delicate sensibilities.

(This works on my SkyFi and SkyFi 2, I don't know about other receivers)

Press the menu button and scroll to "Add/Skip" channels. Press the XM button (inside the wheel) when you get to a channel you don't want to hear. You will see the "+" sign next to the channel label turn to a "- "sign. Voila, channels will not come up when you scroll by. (If you have it set to a preset you have to overwrite it with a new channel as well). You can still get to the channel by going to the DIRECT function (Press the PRESET button until it says direct, and then enter the channel number). This is a good temporary parental lock if you have a channel like Playboy Radio and want to make sure your kids don't go there by mistake.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

For the record, on the music channels I primarily listen to Top Tracks, Deep Tracks, Boneyard, Music Lab, 60s, 70s, 80s, Cinemagic and Unsigned.

The 60s DJs sound like they were just defrosted from the 1960s - no bad language there.
The 70s has a few 'jingle' bumpers but not a lot of DJ
80s? Depends on the DJ. Never heard them swear but sometimes the way they can butcher the english language.... 

Deep Tracks and Top Tracks, I think the worst I ever heard was the term "kick-ass" (not including the lyrics - as in The Who's "Who Are You")

Boneyard feels like they're going to swear but I can't actually remember a specific instance.

Music Lab is much more dj-free - mostly just the music there.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Richard, you might want to ask over at XMFan.
http://www.xmfan.com

They also have a list of when the DJs are on live.


----------

